# All slavic: "thank you"



## Russianer

In our Russian it is "спасибо". But how to say "thank you" in other slavic languages? 

Researching of our slavic languages and a history of origine of our slavic words it is interesting for me.  For example our Russian "спасибо" it is modern short form from ancient Russian phrase "спаси Бог (тебя)" (=  God save you.) )


----------



## bibax

In the West Slavic languages we have the verb *děkovati, ďakovať, dziękować*, etc. (= to thank), derived from Old German(ic) _Denk, denken_ = to think.

N.B. It is not derived from _Dank, danken_ (= to thank).

Czech: *děkuji* (I thank), *děkujeme* (we thank)
Slovak: *ďakujem*,* ďakujeme*
Polish: *dziękuję*,* dziękujemy
*


----------



## Arath

In Bulgarian, we have *благодаря (ти)*, which roughly translates to *I give good (to you)*. *Благ* = good, *даря* = to give (*дар* = gift). We also use the French *мерси* (merci).


----------



## kirahvi

*Дякую* or *спасибі* in Ukrainian.


----------



## Orlin

Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: _hvala_.


----------



## Duya

BCS has *hvala*, which approximately means "praise", and more distantly "glory". It is cognate to Polish chwała, 'glory'. 

Maybe, but I'm just speculating, it also has religious origins, from "hvala Bogu", which now means "thank God". In modern BCS, that phrase reads "slava Bogu" (praise the Lord).


----------



## iobyo

Macedonian has _благодарам_ (formal) and _фала_ (informal).


----------



## bibax

In Czech we also say _"chvála Bohu"_ (= praise to God), however it does not mean "thank you".


----------



## DenisBiH

_Blagodarim _should exist as an archaic/poetic term in Serbian at least. Doesn't it?


----------



## yael*

DenisBiH said:


> _Blagodarim _should exist as an archaic/poetic term in Serbian at least. Doesn't it?



Yes, and it is still in use, though very rarely.


----------



## DenisBiH

Russianer said:


> ...
> For example our Russian  "спасибо" it is modern short form from ancient Russian phrase "спаси Бог  (тебя)" (=  God save you.) )





Duya said:


> ...
> Maybe, but I'm just speculating, it also has religious origins, from "hvala Bogu", which now means "thank God". In modern BCS, that phrase reads "slava Bogu" (praise the Lord).




This reminds me - some Bosnian speakers will say _Allah/Bog te nagradio_ ("May God reward you") instead of or in addition to _Hvala_.


----------



## VelikiMag

In BCS it is quite often _hvala ti / hvala vam_, which clearly means praise to you, not to God.

I noticed that in Russian from _спаси Бог тебя_ to _спасибо тебе_ there occured a change from accusative to dative case. I wonder why it happened.


----------



## nonik

cz......religious,poetic,archaic

blahořečím vám za ......bless you for 

pánbůh požehnej...God bless


----------



## quicksilver1203

You could also say _zahvaljujem_, which has meaning similar to _blagodarim_, and could be translated as _much obliged_. Although, it isn't expected to return the favor, as one might asume from obliged (obligation).


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Orlin said:


> Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian: _hvala_.



+ Slovenian


----------



## yael*

Duya said:


> Maybe, but I'm just speculating, it also has religious origins, from "hvala Bogu", which now means "thank God". In modern BCS, that phrase reads "slava Bogu" (praise the Lord).


There is also _Hvaljen Isus (i Marija) _- _Praised be Jesus (and Mary)_, but I believe it's used exclusively as a greeting.


----------



## Sobakus

VelikiMag said:


> In BCS it is quite often _hvala ti / hvala vam_, which clearly means praise to you, not to God.
> 
> I noticed that in Russian from _спаси Бог тебя_ to _спасибо тебе_ there occured a change from accusative to dative case. I wonder why it happened.



Because спас*и*бо got reanalysed as an interjection and its grammatical function became a noun. Now we have хран*и* теб*я* Госп*о*ди/Б*о*же instead.
By the way, Russian too has благодар*ю* (although it's quite formal), but saying хвал*а*! (praise!) to a person is definitely too pretentious for our taste


----------

